# Kräuter/Alchi - Mit was am besten Gold machen?



## Joy81 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte die nächste Zeit mal ein bisschen Gold farmen und brauche dazu noch ein paar Tips. Im Moment fliege ich 1-2h am Tag durch das Sola. Becken und farm dort alles ab was ich finde und stelle diese Kräuter später ins AH. Leider sind die Preise für diese mit der Zeit immer weiter in den Keller gesunken, so das sich nur noch der Frostlotus richtig lohnt.
Als Alchi hab ich eigentlich überhaupt kein Gold gemacht, bin i.M. noch Trank Alchi. 

Jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Frage:

- Welche Alchi Spezialisierung lohnt sich am meisten? Ich möchte gern umskillen. 

- Was stellt ihr denn dann so her? 

- Verkauft ihr auch lediglich die Kräuter oder verarbeitet ihr sie weiter? Was lohnt eurer Meinung mehr?

- Lohnt es sich auch in den High End Gebieten zu farmen für Lichtblume etc.? Ich habe das Gefühl das sich das Becken einfach mehr lohnt, da es mehr Kräuter dort gibt. Leider kann man diese dann aber auch nicht mehr so teuer verkaufen.

So das wars erstmal. Wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet....

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dark_Lady (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Trans-Alchi - procct zwar net wirklich, aber um zwischendrin mal schnell 100-150G zu machen je Stein reichts...

Ansonsten verdien ich mittlerweile deutlich mehr, wenn ich Lowie-Kräuter ins AH setze - die gehen teilweise für den doppelten Preis wie die WotLK-Kräuter weg...


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Also meine Farmroute ist immer von Dala Richtung Hodirs Söhne Gebiet und noch dahinter, da stehen immer ordentliche Mengen an Lichblüte und Eisdorn, aber die verarbeite ich meist selbst, weil die im AH kaum was bringen.
Jo, würd auch empfehlen, LowLvlKräuter zu farmen, die gehen immer recht gut weg, da die meisten Farmunwillig sind oder Alchi/Schreiber skillen wollen aber kein KK haben. ^^


----------



## Raptoras (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem Main auch KK & Alchi. Da ich zur Zeit nicht mehr so viel Zeit habe zum Farmen mache ich mein Geld nurnoch mit Epic Rohlingen.

Als Beispiel Königsbernstein. Wer nebenbei Farmt hat das Äonenleben eh genug auf der Bank liegen, oder kauft es für 15 - 20 g im AH. Den Herbstglimmer gibt es bei uns für ca. 8 - 11 g ebenfalls im AH.

Verkaufen kann ich den Königsbernstein für ca. 140 g. D.h. ich mache täglich mindestens 100 g mit 2 Min Aufwand .

Denke mal als Transspezi solltest du dann noch mehr Erwirtschaften können.

Ich selbst bin Elexierspezi geblieben da es mir beim Raiden halt eher Vorteile bringt.

Gruß


----------



## Karius (27. Januar 2010)

Einen fast gleichen Thread gabs vor ein paar Tagen schon mal. Schau da mal rein, da sollte alles ausführlich drin stehen.


----------



## Rabaz (27. Januar 2010)

Was sich auf deinem server mehr lohnt weiß hier niemand. Bei uns zB. wäre Tränke auch ok, ein runenverz. Manatrank liegt bei 4-5 Gold, ein Heiltrank bei 3,50. Ein stack wotlk-Kraut bei 12 bis 13. Und gerade zum Wochenende wird das Zeug auch noch teurer gekauft. 

Ich transe und selbst wenns nicht proct sind das täglich >100 G. Auch nicht sooooo viel, aber dafür ohne jede Farmzeit, nur für einen Mausklick. Bequem verdientes Gold.


----------



## Karius (27. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube viele verstehen einfach das Grundprinzip nicht. 

Hier noch mal in Kurzform:

1)Farmen -> Verkaufspreis?
2)Mats Einkaufspreis -> Produktverkaufspreis

=> Generalaussage unmöglich, nicht mal innerhalb eines Servers. 
=> Nachschauen, ins AH müsst ihr sowieso

Edit: Meistens kann man mit dem Zeug mehr Gewinn machen, das den höchsten Umsatz hat, oder aber bei den Sachen, bei denen man Monopolist ist.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich gehen Kräuterfarmen, stelle davon Flasks her und alles was ich nicht brauche geht zu meinem Twink für Inschriftenkunde und wird zu Glyphen, Karten, etc. verarbeitet und dann verkauft.

Kräuter verkaufen lohnt sich bei Low-level auch sehr....aber nachher teilweise nicht mehr.


----------



## Psyroz (28. April 2010)

hi,
ich denke mit trank der wilden magie, haste pots und unzerstörbarer trank wird man ganz gut geld machen oder?? ich hab alchi gerade erst auf 450 und kann die tränke leider noch nicht.

bei uns in der gilde haben wir potpflicht in bosskämpfen (beim KR). und jeder damage geier pfeift sich 2 pro bosskampf (einen direkt vor dem start) rein.

da wird der absatz nicht so schlecht sein wenn man sie immer passend ins ah stellt ->täglich vor allgemeinem raidbeginn.

gruß psy


----------

